# TOO much light?



## dougz (Apr 4, 2008)

Am I past the point where I am meeting the lighting needs of the plants, and just encouraging green water and other pests?

I have 2 Current USA Nova Extreme 48" 2x54W T-5 (one tube 10,000K, one tube 6,700) x 2 for 220W or 2.9 wpg (I have a 75g, H=20")..

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/...000kfreshwater

I'll have pressurized CO2, filters will both be Eheim 2217 (probably going overboard here too, but you can never have TOO much filtration, and this way I can mitigate possible ammonia spikes by alternating on biofilter cleanings).

Now, I WILL have floating plants (frogbit) for my gourami and cardinals to lounge under..

That will encompass approx 1/4 of the total surface of the tank..

But here are the plants I have in mind for the tank..

Anubias barteri var. Nana (driftwood, rocks UNDER the floating plants)

*

H. zosterfolia(mid,background)

E. tennelus (foreground)

C. caroliniana (background)

L. laevigatum (floating plant)

A. reineckii (background)
*

Bioload:
*
25 Cardinal Tetra

10 Panda Corydoras

1 Bristlenose Plecostomus (L-144a)

1 male dwarf gouramis, 4 females

6 otocinclus
*

I can't say just how heavily planted this tank will be yet, but I want a "V" in the background made up of the Stragrass and cabomba, with maybe some A. reinekii behind THEM to frame it a bit.. and the focal points being 1 major and 1 minor rock formation, plenty of foreground coverage with the tennelus (though there will be an open substrate area for the corys to forage)..

Anyways, enough blather..

Should I stick with just one light strip?

Would 2 be overkill? Would I just be feeding the waterborne algae?

Thanks for any and all comments, and if I haven't provided some other bit of pertinent info, please ask for elaboration..


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

2.9 wpg is usually considered moderate light, on the verge of high light. You might even need more light for some of the plants you plan to use.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Personally I think your 2.9wpg can be considered hi-light considering the tank's size and height and the use of a T5HO fixture. 

Whenever you setup a tank like the one described just make sure your only using the full wattage for a few hours a day and don't go over 8 hours of total lighting for the firstfew months or so until the biofilter and plant mass can take care of any organics in the water column. Having the two filters are probably overkill to some extent, since most of the filtration will take place in the tank by the plants and substrate, but certainly the second filter can't hurt. For the first few weeks I would recommend using carbon as one of your filter medias, again until the plant mass and biofilter mature.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

The reflector in that fixture is poor. Do not give this fixture's T5HO watts the same credit you give a good fixture.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Brilliant said:


> The reflector in that fixture is poor. Do not give this fixture's T5HO watts the same credit you give a good fixture.


Even if the tank had CF bulbs, I would still consider the tank to have very good light for it's size and depth.


----------



## dougz (Apr 4, 2008)

Some excellent feedback, thanks!

What''s wrong with parabolic reflectors?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Looking at the manufacturer's website it appears that the reflectors are typical for T5 fixtures. And, the website claims that 99% of the light given off is directed towards the tank. So, even assuming the claims are exaggerated I think you have high light intensity with that fixture. I have seen some evidence that you can multiply the wattage of such T5 lights by at least 1.3 to judge the light intensity, so 216 x 1.3 divided by 75 = 3.7 watts per gallon of equivalent PC bulbs with AH Supply reflectors. That is high light intensity.


----------



## dougz (Apr 4, 2008)

> That is high light intensity.


I read about this, too, and it's when I started to get concerned that I might have too much light..

I like the idea of having the one fixture serving as a noon burst..

At least until the tank gets established and wins the nutrient battle..



> Having the two filters are probably overkill to some extent, since most of the filtration will take place in the tank by the plants and substrate


Like I say, the added water movement it provides, and the ability to stagger bio filter cleanings are the main reasons I went with 2..


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Just my personal experience. I have a 75 and started out with 4x54 T5HO's. After having to trim twice a week and always feeling that I was on the edge of an algae outbreak, I'm now using 2x54. I have M. fluviatilis, P stellatus, java ferns, L brasiliensis, P yatabeanus and blyxa japonica. Everything grows well just at a more manageable rate. I'm actually able to maintain a scape now and the tank seems much more stable. 

If I were you I'd start with 2x54. If you don't get the results you want I'd then try addiing more light.


----------



## dougz (Apr 4, 2008)

Is the B japonica turning a nice reddish brown for you?

Do you also have floating plants?


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

The japonica does turn reddish brown unless it's shaded which part of mine is and it stays a very healthy green. No floating plants here.


----------



## dougz (Apr 4, 2008)

Neat!!


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

Brilliant said:


> The reflector in that fixture is poor. Do not give this fixture's T5HO watts the same credit you give a good fixture.


You are correct. The reflector is a parabolic reflector for BOTH bulbs. Good T5HO fixtures have individual reflectors. If I were you I'd get a T5HO retrofit. The best reflectors are the IceCap SLR's. Each reflector is is 2.5 inches wide! When paired with an IceCap 660 ballast, it overdrives the 54 watt bulbs to 80 watts. Look at these retrofits, these are best you can get: http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5_Fluorescent/IceCap/SLR_Retrofit_Kits/. Those Current T5HO fixtures are junk and are inferior even to PC fixtures due to their extra wattage.


----------



## dougz (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the link..

They might be too bright as is, but..


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Dont worry its not too bright. 

In fact you will find yourself unable to run a moderately difficult tank with one fixture. The fixture's terrible light spread will prevent a noon burst style lighting because of that two fixture requirement combined with inability to control individual bulbs.

Ummyeah's got the right idea but over driving is not ideal. Your typical ballast with SLR's will do fine. I will have more on that very soon.


----------



## dougz (Apr 4, 2008)

K, thanks!


----------

